# crazy Shrimpball Cuisine moments...



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

So... I wonder how many shrimp get eaten in that craze too lol!. That must be some tasty food.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow,  that's a lot of amanos shrimp. How big was your tank? You might want to look into breeding them. With the nuclear leaking into the ocean. There might not be anymore of these shrimp to go a round in the future.
I also notice that you have a few red ones too. I used to have a few of the red ones too. But because it difficult to grow out the babies, I could only grew 1 and it only reached 1/2 size before it died.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

the name of the food is perfect!!! X)


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow.... I'll be following the next group order for your products. 

or are there local distributors in the GTA now???


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

. OMG!they swim like fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Hey Frank next video stick your hand in the tank and keep the food in your hand.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

RoryM said:


> Hey Frank next video stick your hand in the tank and keep the food in your hand.


LOL, omg never thought of that, ok you got it!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Jiang604 said:


> LOL, omg never thought of that, ok you got it!


please do it lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

if i get a rash or some sort of allergic reaction from the picking i'm coming after you guys! LOL


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, so that's why they call it "shrimpball"!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Zing.

Quite impressive Frank. When was their last feeding?!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> ^^ Zing.
> 
> Quite impressive Frank. When was their last feeding?!


These aren't my shrimp. These are Patrick's(at Canadian Aquatics) and he feeds them alot in terms of stringy/ hair algae. But I will be going to his place sometime soon for a meeting so I will hand feed them then. =P


----------

